# A couple of pics



## scarface (Sep 16, 2005)

Here are a few shots of the the haunted Palace. I live on a street named palace where all of us on the block go crazy with Halloween. We got between 800-1000 TOT'ers. Loved it!!! Most are of my house but there is one looking down the block where you can see everyone setting up.









http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/Kel2478/DSC01276.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/Kel2478/DSC01277.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/Kel2478/DSC01305.jpg
http://i15.photobucket.com/albums/a382/Kel2478/DSC01157.jpg


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Are you sure you don't live on Unpleasant St? LOL Cool setup Scarface. Very nice display. What a great street you have to live on, I could look at that one pic forever, I'm soooo jealous.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Man, that's awesome! ...Maybe I should consider moving to your town.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Great Photos

I wish my street was into Halloween that much.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Now that's a great street! I also wish my neighbors would do anything...anything! Good shots scarface. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm hearing the theme to the first *Halloween* movie just looking at that pix. It reminds me of Haddonfield. "Lonnie, get your ass away from there!" Cool pix, scarface. :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice. I also wish more folks on my street would decorate. Probably only half handed out candy. Maybe half of those carved a pumpkin, and a couple put out a few decorations. I sometimes wonder if they are just too intimidated by the "big" display" to even make an effort!:devil: 
It would be great to live in a neighborhood that went all out.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How lucky you are, to have such cool neighbors..I have two others on my street that go all out too, but not right next each other..I am the third addition, and maybe we can start a trend..I hope my street looks llike yours someday..thanks for the pics!


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I bet the Toters love your neighborhood! Nice work scarface, the display looked great! I really love the eyes and mouth on your house, it's so creepy


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Now that is cool. I wish my block was like that. Mine just puts up blowup pumpkins.


----------

